# January 2006 meeting



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Both Jim and Rob offered to hold the January meeting at their homes. We did not decide on a date for the January meeting. GCAS' meeting is on the 29th with the speaker TBA. My thoughts were to either hold our meeting on Saturday the 28th or on Sunday, possibly a couple of hours before the GCAS meeting. 

I will leave the meeting details to either Jim or Rob since I may or may not be able to make this meeting. That is about the time the baby is due. If she has not arrived by the meeting, I will attend, but you can more than likely count me out if she gets her according to schedule  

I will make this a Sticky so it will be easy for everyone to find...


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Either the 28th or 29th works for me...FINALLY. No excuses for missing this meeting!

Jim - Are you still interested in buying my XP1? If so, I can bring it to this meeting.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

*Meeting will be at my house*

SWOAPE'ies,

Jim and I have concluded that the January meeting will be held at my house in Sharonville. How does Saturday January 28th at 1pm sound? Chime in if I should send an email out to the group with directions to my place.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Sounds good to me! I think I may have some stuff coming from Cheryl (AGA) for the meeting. If the baby comes and I can't make it I will give it to someone (Damon, Dinen, Jim, etc) to pass along to everyone. 

Are there any topics anyone is interested in duscussing for this meeting?

Since you are fairly close to Cincinatti Discus, this may be a good time for those who are interested (Sean, Damon, Jim) to make a trip there. I believe they are open from 12-4 on Saturdays. Again, with the baby coming I may or may not be able to attend.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I will be in Indianapolis for a regional Bullshooter. Any good aquarium stores in the area?


----------



## NemoGirl (Sep 22, 2005)

I think I can make it too! I will need directions or address to do 
a mapquest, Rob.

Anyone have an interest in helping me retrofit a strip light at
the meeting? I will need guidance about what items to bring
for doing it, if there's interest in that for a subject.

Also I could use a bit of pruning guidance and some suggestions
for tools that help with planting and pruning.

If I can get a little more experience in a few areas I think I'll
be ready to tackle a second tank, then I can have more apistos!


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I delivered 400lbs of SM to our local club, we have many new members so this was a big hit but also a big hit with many folks that hated the turface color.

Thanks for looking into this and for having come out there.
You have helped folks in many other areas.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

NemoGirl said:


> Anyone have an interest in helping me retrofit a strip light at
> the meeting? I will need guidance about what items to bring
> for doing it, if there's interest in that for a subject.


What exactly were you planning on retrofitting? Were you trying to ODNO the light or did you get a Retrofit Kit from somewhere? I'm not sure yet if I can make the meeting but if I can, I would be willing to lend a hand.



NemoGirl said:


> Also I could use a bit of pruning guidance and some suggestions for tools that help with planting and pruning.


We can give you some pruning advice right here if you ask a few questions  As far as tools, a good set of 12" tweezers are a big help in planting and a nice set of stainless scissors work wonders for pruning. Except in the case of thick (large Hygros, P. stellatas, or Ammania) or woody stemmed plants (Anubias or Java Ferns, Bolbitis), I find my fingernail is just as good as a pair of scissors!



NemoGirl said:


> If I can get a little more experience in a few areas I think I'll be ready to tackle a second tank, then I can have more apistos!


I'm sure we can help you out a bit Sandy, just let us know where you need the help and we will do our best!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

plantbrain said:


> I delivered 400lbs of SM to our local club, we have many new members so this was a big hit but also a big hit with many folks that hated the turface color.


I hope the SFBAAPS members enjoy it as much as we are. It is a bit light in weight but the cost more than makes up for that. Now that you have seen SM in person, how does the color relate to Onyx sand? The black sand that we have is good but the color match could be better. In a smaller tank, Onyx may be a better color but I think it would be too "pricey" for me in a larger tank.



plantbrain said:


> Thanks for looking into this and for having come out there. You have helped folks in many other areas.


Thanks for talking to us and mentioning the Turface gray. We would have went with Turface if we could have found a local source. I'm just glad one of the local places suggested SM as an alternative. It is working fine and can be had in smaller (< 2000lbs) quantities which is good for newer folks and folks with larger tanks. After receiving so much help in the past, it is good to be able to return the favor for a change


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Hey guys,

I hope to be able to make this meeting, I will see if i can get Lauren to come too. I still haven't decided what i want to put in the 75. I had some C02 issues and lost some plants, like R. Vietnam. However, i would like some advice as to what to get that is not a fast grower. With the C02, i have some, what i think is, Cabamba that grows like mad! I have to trim it twice a week, ill bring some to the meeting if anyone would like some.

Also Matt and Jim, ill bring your stuff with me.

Oh yeah, directions please.


----------



## NemoGirl (Sep 22, 2005)

MatPat said:


> What exactly were you planning on retrofitting? Were you trying to ODNO the light or did you get a Retrofit Kit from somewhere? I'm not sure yet if I can make the meeting but if I can, I would be willing to lend a hand.


I have two regular strip lights on the tank now (I use a glass cover so was able to set an extra one there). I'd like to up the wattage of one or both of
them, the tank is kind of deep and it needs more light to be getting to the 
bottom. I haven't bought anything as of yet. I'm very electrically 
challenged, and it intimidates me.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm assuming a 30g tank with two 20w fixtures on it, is that correct?


----------



## NemoGirl (Sep 22, 2005)

Yep, Matt, that's correct. The only good thing I did was
put the extra strip light on, and buy better bulbs for both.

You can call me about all this if it would be easier, or send
an email. I'm sure everyone else knows all about how to 
do this..... except me! LOL

Sandy


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

One topic I'd like to discuss is reactors vs. diffusors, so don't let me forget!

Also, I'll be bringing some Vals and Java Fern, maybe some Hydrocotyle (umbrella plant.)

AND...does anybody have some SM left over?


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

speaking of these meetings and clubs. have any of you heard of any club type organizations in VA? i only know like 2 people in this area that just have a tank. i really never see any serious lookers/shoppers at my LFS either. everyone wants mollies or guppies, and just looking at the basic essentials for tank maintenance. it would be nice to talk to locals and share ideas and experiments etc.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

What part of VA rohape? I know of GWAPA in Northern VA but that is the only VA club I know of. You may want to PM Aaron T or Gnatster and ask if they know of any other VA clubs. 

You can also ask your LFS if they know of any fish clubs too. Most of the SWOAPE meembers are also members of The Greater Cincinnati Aquarium Society.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Do we have any discussion topics?


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Yes, directions to Rob's place would be a good idea.  An email would be easier for me so that I have it archived for future reference rather than coming to the forum to find it.


----------

